# Hello microskiff



## PelicanEd (Sep 3, 2015)

I was told about the forum by a friendly guide the other day. What a great site. 

I'm in central North Carolina, have been fishing the coast and local lakes by kayak, but I'm looking to step up to something I don't have to paddle. It would be my first boat, so I'm open to any advice. Looking forward to learning from/with you guys. 

Eduardo


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Ed! You're in good company and a few guys up your way will surely give you some input and free rides!


----------

